# Now Available: "Power Move" - 80's/Synthwave Sample Library for Kontakt



## VSTBuzz (Nov 15, 2018)

VSTBuzz has released "*Power Move*" - a synthwave inspired sample library jam packed with over 200 Kontakt instruments (187 presets and 36 multis) perfect for re-creating those 80’s or synthwave style tracks.

Get it now at https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/power-move. Normally *€69*, intro price of *€49 *(*or lower...*more info below)​
*Power Move* was created with one goal in mind: to re-create that warm, vintage, retro futuristic sound we remember from the 80’s (nowadays called “_Synthwave_“).

The entire library has a distinct analog sound and feel and every patch you play instantly transports you back in time.

The inspiration for this library was drawn from multiple sources in both Synthwave and 80’s styles including modern films like *Drive*, _*Stranger Things*_, _*The Guest *and_ _*Kung Fury* _to classics like _*Big Trouble in Little China*_, _*Knightrider* _and _*Bladerunner*_.

We also were influenced by the work of Synthwave artists including _*Futurecop!*_, _*Gunship*_, _*Perturbator*_, _*Miami Nights 1984* _to 80’s composers & producers such as _*John Carpenter, Vangelis, Depeche Mode*_ and more!

With pulsing arpeggios, crystalised keys, warm pads, classic drums and so much more, the library is guaranteed to inspire, while being so much fun to play!

If you've ever bought anything on VSTBuzz before, then you've got some reward points to spend. Use your reward points to reduce the price of the library even further! Just go to https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/power-move and login with your account to see your own special price for the library.

*Technical specifications and requirements:*

Full version of Kontakt 5.8 or higher required – *not compatible with Kontakt Player*
4GB of space required (2GB for download & 2GB for extraction)
2GB of RAM minimum advised
187 Kontakt instruments
36 Kontakt multis
Simple arp creator for every patch
2,000 WAV files
Completely royalty free and can be used for anything (music, sound design etc.)
Perfect for Synthwave, EDM, 80’s, Retro, Synth Pop and more!
https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/power-move/



​


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 16, 2018)

My headband and legwarmers are locked and loaded!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 16, 2018)

"soon": hours, days, weeks, month......? Important in these  deal-days


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jan 14, 2019)

Well this took a while! Power Move is finished and being released this Friday (18th Jan) at 9:00am GMT.

The link will be https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/power-move and it will be €69 with an intro price of €49 - *plus *you can use your reward points to reduce the price even lower.

This demo track was created entirely (*edit*: sorry 98%) with "Power Move":



Here's a sneak peek of how it looks


----------



## brynolf (Jan 14, 2019)

"reward points"? Man, what a lost opportunity. You should of course have called them "vstbuxx" 

Cool that you're adding more stuff to the vault! Will check out.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 15, 2019)

I've been putting together my review for Power Move, and I honestly cannot recommend this library enough. There is a TON of high quality content, and every patch is actually useable. Easily one of the funnest libraries I've ever played! VST Buzz nailed it with this one, and the low cost makes it a no brainer.

I don't say that about too many libraries.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh this sounds like so much fun!
Nice track by Reuben as a bonus.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 15, 2019)

Ready now …. even for 'pre-order'


----------



## LandWaterSky (Jan 15, 2019)

MaxOctane said:


> My headband and legwarmers are locked and loaded!


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks guys! 

Here's the full soundcloud playlist of demo tracks to get you in the mood!


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jan 18, 2019)

*Power Move* has been released! Grab it now at the *intro price of €49* (or even lower if you have reward points to spend)

https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/power-move

More information above in the original post


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

Bought... well not really because I had enough reward points to get it for free


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jan 18, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Bought... well not really because I had enough reward points to get it for free



Nice!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

Indeed, thank you Mr Buzz


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2019)

You guys are gonna LOVE this library!


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 18, 2019)

This library piqued my interest when I first heard about it, but I just came back from the Animal ER with a sick cat and a wallet that's $960 lighter ($1,140 if you add last night's Red Room Audio purchase.) So although I won't be able to treat myself this time around, I'm looking forward to hearing music people will be creating with this library!


----------



## richardt4520 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> You guys are gonna LOVE this library!



Man.. I grew up as a kid at the tail end of this stuff when the only reason you heard it in movies was due to the lack of budget to hire a real orchestra. It blows me away that these cheapo synth sounds are so popular now. I couldn't stand them back in the day. lol

Funny enough, nostalgia is tapping me on the shoulder, telling me to BUY IT NOW!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> Man.. I grew up as a kid at the tail end of this stuff when the only reason you heard it in movies was due to the lack of budget to hire a real orchestra. It blows me away that these cheapo synth sounds are so popular now. I couldn't stand them back in the day. lol
> 
> Funny enough, nostalgia is tapping me on the shoulder, telling me to BUY IT NOW!


Haha, right?!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2019)

A short track I quickly composed using only Power Move, straight out of the box (just used the built in reverb/delay).


----------



## richardt4520 (Jan 18, 2019)

Alright I'm sold now! Awesome track!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> Alright I'm sold now! Awesome track!


Thank you!


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 18, 2019)

Is there a way to use less than all of my available points? For example, say I have 300 points and would pay 19.00 euros for Power Move by using all of them. Can I use 150 points and pay 34.00 euros for the library? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> Is there a way to use less than all of my available points? For example, say I have 300 points and would pay 19.00 euros for Power Move by using all of them. Can I use 150 points and pay 34.00 euros for the library? Thanks in advance.


I had a weird experience with this. Before login the powermove product webpage said €49. When I logged in it changed to free with a note underneath indicating that it was using 490 of my reward points for a €49 discount. 

Then when I went to the cart screen it told me it would cost me €8 after using all 610 of my reward points (maybe that was running a calculation off full price rather than intro price?). 

When I moved to the checkout screen it was back to €49 and had a box asking me how many reward points I wanted to use, with 490 prepopulated. I left it as is, but believe I could have typed a different number. 

So in answer to your question, I believe you can choose how many reward points you want to use. If you go to the checkout page you can test it without submitting (and don't worry if the cart page in between tells you you'll be paying something different).


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you @Lode_Runner. You do indeed have to click "Proceed to Payment" (or similar wording) to get to the place where you say how many points to apply. It sounds counter-intuitive to me, but it works.

I also noticed the glitch on the first checkout screen. I'm pretty sure that this number is based on the eventual regular price of 69.00 euros rather than the sale price of 49.00 euros.

I'm looking forward to playing with this new toy.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 18, 2019)

Quote from website: “...it’s got everything you need to unlock the cheese.”

Ok. You have my attention.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi @Lode_Runner! 
Can you tell us when the intro price ends, please?
Thanks


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi @Shredoverdrive . Sorry I have no idea, I'm just a customer and I can't see it listed anywhere. 

@VSTBuzz please see Shredoverdrive's question.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jan 20, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi @Shredoverdrive . Sorry I have no idea, I'm just a customer and I can't see it listed anywhere.
> 
> @VSTBuzz please see Shredoverdrive's question.


Oh yeah, sorry. I wrote this on the move, on my cell phone, and so I mixed things up.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 20, 2019)

Haha all good.


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jan 21, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Hi @Lode_Runner!
> Can you tell us when the intro price ends, please?
> Thanks



Hi @Shredoverdrive it will last for 1 month (so goes back up to €69 on the 18th Feb)


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 21, 2019)

I'll just leave this here for those who may not have seen it yet.


----------



## krops (Jan 25, 2019)

Hmm... I had to do a batch resave, as loading any .nki from the library would bring up the "Content Missing" dialogue.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 25, 2019)

Yes, I had the same problem. Power Move was looking for a direct path from my D Drive to the Power Move Folder, but I have everything in Developer Folders, so it was looking for the Power Move Folder at the level where the VST Buzz folder was sitting. I didn't batch resave though, instead I opened each nki individually, manually pointed Kontakt to the location of the Samples Folder and manually resaved every single patch. It took forever. It really is way past time that I read the Kontakt manual.


----------



## Henu (Feb 4, 2019)

@Lode_Runner 

How would that problem be solved without manually doing it for every patch? I'm currently in the same situation and am dreading to go through them one by one. :/


----------



## brynolf (Feb 5, 2019)

krops said:


> Hmm... I had to do a batch resave, as loading any .nki from the library would bring up the "Content Missing" dialogue.


You should always batch resave your new libraries anyway. Do it on a library level, no need to do each instrument manually...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 6, 2019)

Henu said:


> @Lode_Runner
> 
> How would that problem be solved without manually doing it for every patch? I'm currently in the same situation and am dreading to go through them one by one. :/


Sorry Henu, just spotted your message now, and I still haven't worked out the answer.


----------



## Henu (Feb 6, 2019)

Damh. :( Thanks anyway, though! I figured out where is it looking for the samples, and ended up making just another "Power Move"- folder for now. Against my OCD but works nevertheless. :D


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 7, 2019)

Henu said:


> Damh. :( Thanks anyway, though! I figured out where is it looking for the samples, and ended up making just another "Power Move"- folder for now. Against my OCD but works nevertheless. :D


Sensible solution.
Strange though, the path Kontakt wanted to find it in on my computer was:
Samples (D\PowerMove\PowerMove
where as the path I wanted to store it in was:
Samples (D\VST Buzz\PowerMove\PowerMove 
and it didn't like that. My OCD must be stronger than yours because I couldn't live with it.

The pathway you have in the screen shot looks closer to what I was trying to get it to (with a couple of additional folders in between). Is that the pathway that didn't work for you?

Edit: those smiley faces were meant to be the drive colon and close bracket. I like the mistake, so I'll leave it as is.


----------



## Henu (Feb 7, 2019)

What the hell- if I understand correctly it didn't let you do something that it _forced_ _me_ to do. :D


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 7, 2019)

I know, weird.


----------



## krops (Feb 12, 2019)

Henu said:


> @Lode_Runner
> 
> How would that problem be solved without manually doing it for every patch? I'm currently in the same situation and am dreading to go through them one by one. :/


All I had to do was open a random patch from the library and do a batch resave. All patches open just fine now.


----------



## Henu (Feb 13, 2019)

Hah, thanks- gotta try that out!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2019)

Here's a synthpop track I recently did (heavily) using Power Move.


----------

